# Dog training



## prumpf (Apr 8, 2016)

Does anyone have any experiences/reviews on dog trainers here in Utah? 

Our GSP is 4 months now and we are wanting to get her to a trainer to be obedience/hunting trained soon.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes. Sending you PM.


----------

